# Subir frecuencia motor AC



## Jesulez (Dic 4, 2007)

Hola a todos:
Tengo un motor AC con variador, para subir de velocidad se subió la frecuencia a 60 Hz, funciona bien, ahora quieren darle más velocidad.
No quieren cambiar el reductor, sino subir la frecuencia hasta 70 Hz, mis dudas:
Si el motor esta fabricado para máximo 60 Hz, ¿funcionará a 70 Hz?.
¿cuanto subirá el consumo?¿cuanta velocidad se gana al motor?
Gracias


----------



## Renato Masias (Dic 5, 2007)

Hola, por ejm en un variador de frecuencia standar cuya frecuencia y voltaje nominales son 60Hz y 220vac. Entonces para aumentar la velocidad se aumenta la frecuencia y se mantiene el voltaje igual, y para disminuir la velocidad se disminuye la frecuencia y voltaje en una proporción constante para no saturar al nucleo. Las curvas de deslizamiento y Torque también se desplazan.

Puedes informaciónrmarte más de esto, una buena fuente en el libro de Rashid.

un saludo;


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2007)

Normalmente no se aconseja aumentar la velocidad del motor (Frecuencia) mas de un 5% por sobre la nominal del motor.

Habría que consultar con el fabricante del motor.

Además , si aumentas un 17% la velocidad, la potencia que deberá entregar el motor también aumenta.
¿ El motor será capaz de manejar este requerimiento ?


----------



## ciri (Dic 5, 2007)

Un detalle.. 
Qué tipo de motor AC es?. digo.. no es lo mismo un motor sincrónico trifásico, con rotor en corto (jaula), o bobinado.. o uno asincrónico.. o hasta monofásico...
 Todos estos son AC...

Pero, bueno.. haciendo una gran generalización..

Ns=(60xf)/P

Siendo Ns la velocidad de sincronismo
            f la frecuencia
            P los pares de polos

Un detalle mas..

AL aumentar la velocidad, la corriente disminuye, así como también la cupla que genera el motor..


----------



## Jesulez (Dic 6, 2007)

Gracias por las respuestas:
El motor es un motor asincrono ac con rotor en jaula de ardilla. Es de 2 CV a 380.
Perdón por mi ignorancia ¿Que es la cupla?.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 6, 2007)

Cupla = Torque = Momento de fuerza = Fuerza * largo del braso de palanca

Wikipedia
El momento de una fuerza con respecto a un punto da a conocer en qué medida existe tendencia en una fuerza o desequilibrio de fuerzas para causar la rotación de un cuerpo con respecto a éste.

El momento tiende a provocar un giro en el cuerpo o masa sobre el cual se aplica y es una solicitación característica en elementos que trabajan sometidos a torsión (como los ejes de maquinaria)


----------



## bactering (Dic 6, 2007)

Entra en el variador y busca la frecuencia máxima de trabajo. esta es la que te impide poder subir más el valor (te pone el tope).
Igual no sabes cual es pero no importa. ves entrando en los valores y el que te marque 60 lo subes a 70 y pruebas a subir el valor. Que no te deja, lo devuelves a su sitio y buscas otro 60. Es laborioso pero en 10 minutos lo sacas.

Un motor puede trabajar perfectamente hasta 110 Hz. a partir de ahí tienes que jugar con otros valores como la aceleración frenado y demás. 

En algunos motores trabajas a 140hz sin problemas.


----------

